# FOR SALE CORONET MAJOR WOOD LATHE AND TOOLS



## Drew (17 Jan 2005)

Hi everybody
A friend is packing up his workshop and has asked me if I knew anyone who would be interested in a lathe. I said I would ask here first as I know there are woodturners aplenty visiting this group.
If you are interested just go to this url to view it and everything thats included. For your information this lathe and stuff is situated in County 
Durham

http://www.stargate-glass.freeserve.co.uk/lathe.html

If you want to make an offer contact me and I will pass it on to the owner who will get back to you.

Drew

Moderators if this is not in the right place my apologies and please move it.

I would be grateful for some feedbacks guys. I know quite a few have read this. Is my friend asking too much or is it too far out? Or is it my crappy page selling it.

It's gone now, thanks for looking    

Admin Note: - Moved to the turning section with a shadow posting in general.


----------

